# When do you start your kids?



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

At what age do you start taking your children ice fishing with you?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

In the womb.


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

archerben said:


> At what age do you start taking your children ice fishing with you?


I started my kids and grandkids ice fishing when they were about 6 or 7.

So my answer to your question is "30".

.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My kids started pretty early maybe 5


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Gotta be dang careful with them around the holes, but taking a kid along is great justification to the significant other for a ice shack and heater 

PS: Take some cherry cool-aid packs with you, sprinkle the powder around the edge of the hole and it will turn bright red. Helps the kids know where the holes are so they can avoid them.


-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess I technically have to agree with "in the womb" since my wife always came along while pregnant. This year was the first year I took my two older boys with me. They are 4 and 3. Short trips and keeping warm is the key with little ones. And, as mentioned, keep a close eye on them. I love the idea of putting powder around the holes to mark them. Genius!


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

Its been touched on, but keep em warm! You can take the ice fishing out of them in a hurry, by freezing them up.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I start them when they ask but I know the younger they are the shorter the trip. I had my 4year old on the ice today. If I know they won't last long I stay close and have my wife come get them if the rest want to stay. We fished about two hours but he seemed to like it. My 11 year old will go all day.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One trick I've used to get my little ones to enjoy the ice fishing trip more is to make sure there is some sledding nearby. Last week, I had my 2 little ones (5 and 6) on a trip to Provo Boat Harbor. The kids had a ton of fun sliding down the boat ramp onto the ice for a while. Once they were done and it was snack time, I got some fishing in and was able to get them a bit excited when we started getting a few fish for them to reel in. One little known fact is that the jet sled us ice fishing junkies have is aptly named and a new one will outslide a regular sledding device on most hills. 

Also, it goes without saying, but with little kids, make the trip about them, not the fishing and expect a short trip too. They will usually burn out on an all day marathon daddy likes to do.


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

after they learn how to work and make money it cost a lot to fish.
my grandfather use to say people who fish all the time don't have any thing. (any way I plan to go fishing about 70 days this year) my kids 
don't have time to go with me, when they were growing up they would play sports all year long. now my grandkids are playing HS sports and college sports so it is hard to find time to get them to go with me.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

My kids, and my brother's kids were all out on the ice before their 2nd birthday. Keep 'em warm. Give 'em lots of treats. Choose your location and time to avoid bitter cold weather or long walks. My nephew took his family today. The youngest is 14 months.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sledding, treats, hand warmers, snacks, fish, heater, good boots, they can get in a few hours. I have found that I have to address them staying warm proactively, once their feet are cold game can be over quickly, the toe warmers work quite well and they seem to love all of the doodads and gadgets, my daughter went to sleep with her hand warmers, 12 hours later still quite warm. The youngest I have taken mine was 3 and he loved it.


----------



## Whiskey Hound (Sep 30, 2013)

I took my brother in law and my five year old nephew out last year in February. After getting the tent set up and heater stoked, my nephew stood up and put his right foot into a hole. My brother in law grabbed him and the pole, put him down, my nephew then took about three steps back and put his left foot into another hole. I figured the day was done but that little bugger took his boots off and sat in front of the heater for about another hour until he caught a fish. The trip was immediately over at that point but hey he stuck it out. I didnt think he would want to go again but last weekend he asked when we were going and promised he wouldn't fall into any holes this year. 

The Koolaid around the hole idea is genius.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I started mine at 2...


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Took my son at 4 and he has been hooked ever since. I can't get him on soft water but he absolutely loves the hard deck and he is 7 now.


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

Started my kids last year at the ages of 4 and 8. I had to get a tent big enough for all of us before my wife would let the kids go. My kids will last all day with enough sugar and a heater in the tent. Sledding near by really helps too. On a side note I took my dad out for the first time a couple weeks ago. He is 72 and had never been ice fishing. He is now hooked and wants to go a lot more. Again a lot of treats and a good heater made the difference for him too.


----------

